#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Guwahati 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## ritesh.iitg

This is a thread for IIT Guwahati 2011 Admissions, Cutoff Discussion, Click here for IIT Guwahati 2012 Admission, Cutoff discussion


Hi FaaDoOs,

 Ask your queries regarding IIT Guwahati here!!!!

*Various Departments in IIT G are:*


BiotechnologyChemistryCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science and Engg Design.Electronics & Communication Engg.Humanities and Social SciencesMathematicsMechanical EngineeringPhysics*Fees Structure:* 
 The undergraduate program offered by IIT Guwahati has a fee structure of  Rs 22800, payable at the time of admission. Rs 16,650 is to be paid  from the next semester onwards. 

*Placements:*
  Max: 30 lakhs :tatice_06::tatice_06:
 Average: 6.79 lakhs
Participating Companies : 83

*Companies Offering Placements to CSE  Students:*
iRunway,dri****i  soft,verizon,infosys,ibm(ISL),Oracle(AD),Adobe,SAIL,QWEST,BHEL,Strand  life,Oracle(Elite),Micro soft,IOCL,Oracle(st),Net  App,IBM(ISL),RSMT,Oracle(ST_PPO),Yahoo,DE Shaw.

*Companies Offering Placements to ECE  Students:*
NTPC,Oracle(AD),C-DOT,BHEL,Samsung  siso,Verizon,iRunway,DRDO,MTE,Sterilite,Mu SIgma,SAIL,QWEST,Cisco,HAL,Adobe,Fair  Isaac,IBM(ISL)

*Companies Offering Placements to ME Students:*
L&T  ltd,HAL,BHEL,irunway,DRDO,Mu Sigma,PWC,Think 3,NTPC,RIL  PPO,TCE,SAIL,EIL,Dr.Reddy's Lab,Shell,Schlumberger,ofs,Head strong,Oil.

*Companies Offering Placements to CIVIL  Students:*
Godrej,Mu Sigma,SAIL,BHEL,ONGC,Head  strong,TCE,PWC,IOCL,Fair Isaac.

*Companies Offering Placements to BIO-TECH  Students:
*PCS,Fair Isaac,John deere,Head Strong,iRunway,TCS,PCS.

*Companies Offering Placements to CL  Students:*
TCE,SAIL,EIL,Dr.Reddy's Lab,IOCL,PCS,PWC,JOhn deere,RIL  PPO,Head strong,Oil.

*Companies Offering Placements to DESIGN  Students:*
Cognizant,Fair Isaac,DE Shaw.


*Ranking*
  Regularly ranked amongst top 7-8 insititutes in India!!! Its brand IIT!!  Need we say more??

*Cutoffs*
 Highest Rank Admitted: 830
 Lowest Rank Admitted:6582
 This data is for general category students. 
 All details branchwise cutoffs available for individual queries.

*Hostel*
 IIT Guwahati is a fully residential campus. The Gymhkana Club promotes the  objectives of fostering extra-curricular and co-curricular activities, welfare  of students and their stay on the campus.
 All the students live in hostels located in the campus. All these hostels  have single seat rooms and have all basic amenities like food mess, canteen,  lounges, indoor games, campus wide LAN with internet access etc. The hostels are  named after various rivers and tributaries of North-East India. Presently, the  hostels are:
     Manas
    Dihing
    Kapili
    Siang
    Kameng
     Barak
    Subansiri (Girl's Hostel)
    Umiam
    Dibang
 Apart from the hostels mentioned above, there is a Married Scholars Hostel  for married students doing their post graduation.

*No.of Seats/Intake*
 Each branch has an intake of 60 seats each*.*

*POST YOUR QUERIES NOW!!!!*:Laie_69::Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: ISM Dhanbad 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion DCE/DTU Delhi 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Rourkela 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Hamirpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## kuldeepdhoot

Name of the Candidate:	KULDEEP DHOOTExamination Paper:	EC - Electronics and Communication EngineeringMarks Obtained:	32.33 Out of 100GATE Score:	536All India Rank:	3360No of Candidates Appeared in EC:	176944can i get admission in iit/nit?

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

This is a closed thread click here for IIT Guwahati 2012 Admission, Cutoff Dission

----------

